# RX200 vs XCube II



## Paul Geldenhuys (10/12/15)

Hi guys & girls

I've been vaping exclusively since March this year, starting with the Twisp Clearo, moving on to the Twisp Aero, then the Eleaf iJust 2 and finally the Kangertech NEBOX which I've been using for about two weeks now.

I'd like to start chasing clouds, but haven't been able to make up my mind in terms of which mod to get next - my current thinking is either the Wismec Reuleaux RX200 or the SMOK XCube II. The RX200 is a touch cheaper, but the XCube has the Bluetooth interface and the LED thingy.

Is there anyone out there that has both devices and willing to do a quick comparison? As I mentioned I'd like to start chasing some serious clouds, so would also be getting a nice RTA and RDA, but need to make up my mind on the mod first!

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (10/12/15)

I have both, RX200 by a mile!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ezekiel (10/12/15)

I'd suggest the RX200. The XCube's Bluetooth is something you use once in a blue moon, but it isn't consistent enough to use permamently (even though I'd enjoy having a vaping day-by-day record...). So for the most part it is a bit useless. It was fun to use while setting up TC in order to understand how the Cube was doing it... but otherwise meh. The TC on the XCube in my opinion isn't fantastic either. The firing LED bar is pretty sweet though. You'll need an external battery charger for this one as well.

On the other hand, the RX200 is an incredible build, supported by a great company and is trying to outperform the DNA200... so expect great firmware improvements from them. Keep in mind you'll have to buy three instead of two batteries with it.

Have a look at the SMOK Koopor Plus - quite a nice device, a bit smaller than the RX200. The Tesla also looks nice IMO.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Paul Geldenhuys (10/12/15)

Rooigevaar said:


> I have both, RX200 by a mile!



Care to expand on that?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Franky (10/12/15)

I just got my Sigelei Fuchai 200w from Sir Vape for R1250 - feels way better in my hand than my XCube 2

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## stevie g (10/12/15)

RX200 because just better that is all.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DizZa (10/12/15)

I also have both! RX200 hands down!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WHeunis (10/12/15)

Smok's products of late look really nice, but time and again, they fail to deliver all promises in the longterm.

Starting with temp.control on the M80 that simply did not work. Sure, it was a perfectly good regular VW/VV device... but that is not what the device promised to be...

I am by no means saying that Smok products are shit.
I am simply saying that, should you consider buying one, you should lower your expectations and take the device's claims with a grain of salt.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/12/15)

The battery door on that XCube was a deal breaker for me, for a relatively high priced mod the build quality should be much better. Maybe it's just me but I've had my fill of shitty Smok mods. I had the Smok BEC Pro, the Bluetooth kept turning itself off so all the puff counting and such was pointless, and it consumed batteries at an alarming rate. The Guardian II was the biggest let down, my original one lasted exactly 4 hours as did its replacement. As for after sales support, just ask the folks that had issues with their M series box mods what that was like. Oh and of course there is that deceptive marketing bullshit that their M80 had temp control 

So I will come out and say it, Smok mods are sh!t, the TFV4 tank is pretty awesome though 

Reuleaux FTW!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Flash696 (11/12/15)

I don't have any experience with the Xcube, but I do have an RX and I must say that so far I love it!! That's coming from a Cloupor GT which was also a great device except for the battery door which wasn't too stable. Put it this way, you won't regret getting the RX.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (11/12/15)

Paul Geldenhuys said:


> Care to expand on that?



You have to pay to unlock any temp control other than Ni... Updating is a pain in the spleen, the list goes on an on but to get back to your original question of witch one is better, on specs and features the RX200 beats it already without having to go into build quality comparisons.
It feels better in your hand than the Xcube (i have small hands) and the temp control actually works (so far)




WHeunis said:


> Smok's products of late look really nice, but time and again, they fail to deliver all promises in the longterm.
> 
> Starting with temp.control on the M80 that simply did not work. Sure, it was a perfectly good regular VW/VV device... but that is not what the device promised to be...
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul Geldenhuys (14/12/15)

It seems the general consensus is to rather go for the RX200. Thanks for all the feedback!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## wondergryphon (14/12/15)

I've just sold my Smok Cube yesterday, in order to fund the purchase of an RX200 from @Lim this week.

I was intrigued by the Smok's Bluetooth features etc, but honestly, I used it once or twice. It's a novelty that never actually found it's way into my everyday routine/use. Ya the bar lights up which, again, is a novelty. But in reality, how often are you going to squint down to look at the lights while you vape?

I tried the RX200 this weekend (thanks @Nimatek) and I was amazed at how comfortably it fits in the hand. It's a lot smaller than I imagined and its so much more comfortable to hold than the Cube.

I would say go RX200.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Andre (14/12/15)

wondergryphon said:


> I've just sold my Smok Cube yesterday, in order to fund the purchase of an RX200 from @Lim this week.
> 
> I was intrigued by the Smok's Bluetooth features etc, but honestly, I used it once or twice. It's a novelty that never actually found it's way into my everyday routine/use. Ya the bar lights up which, again, is a novelty. But in reality, how often are you going to squint down to look at the lights while you vape?
> 
> ...


Ah, great to have met you at the meet. Thanks for those samples and the pics. First time I held a Smok Cube - it is big! Agree, the RX200 is a much better hand fit.
Most welcome to the forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## wondergryphon (14/12/15)

Andre said:


> Ah, great to have met you at the meet. Thanks for those samples and the pics.



Dont forget to review the grog juices you tried for @rvdwesth

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (14/12/15)

I wouldn't even compare the two.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Taran (1/2/16)

where do you guys think the best place to buy the rx200 would be? with pricing and everything


----------



## Dubz (1/2/16)

Taran said:


> where do you guys think the best place to buy the rx200 would be? with pricing and everything


http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...at-supplies-the-power/products/reuleaux-rx200

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (2/2/16)

If my rx200 ever fails , I'd try a Kbox next over anything from Smok  Kangertech can beat a bunch of no-brained Smok-ers  Seriously, even that name has failed me :it's not creative. The grenade trigger and maybe the puff count is great, - BT-etc isn't necessary to enjoy what's in your hand  the rx200 is enjoying my hands 
WANT a cover SOOOOO BAD


----------



## Silver (2/2/16)

Taran said:


> where do you guys think the best place to buy the rx200 would be? with pricing and everything



Hi @Taran 
Since you're in the East Rand, i'd second the suggestion of @Dubz above for Vape Club. 
They are also in the East Rand and maybei you can just go pick it up.
Have had great service from them over many orders in the past

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Greyz (2/2/16)

Dubz said:


> http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...at-supplies-the-power/products/reuleaux-rx200



I bought my RX200 from vapeclub, on special I paid R750. Great seller I will definitely buy from him again!


----------



## CloudmanJHB (2/2/16)

zadiac said:


> I wouldn't even compare the two.


Agreed !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rashid Essop Moosa (2/2/16)

RX200 overall for me is the most durable and easiest mod around quite cheap to come by and batteries last quite a bit. Packs a huge punch when required but also worthy of being an all day hand device. I love the ease of the RX200 and the perfect hand fit, coupled to the right tank you will have nothing but joy out of this device

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (2/2/16)

Jaybo and Wismec smashed a home run!.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

